# Transcontinental 2016



## clid61 (6 Nov 2015)

My registration is in anyone else on here up for it ?


----------



## frank9755 (25 Dec 2015)

Just found out I've got a place


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Dec 2015)

I loved watching the tracker last year and will be doing the same again this year. I have great respect for anyone has a go at this.

It would be nice if they could change the destination though. Maybe take it into Spain and Portugal.


----------



## clid61 (30 Dec 2015)

frank9755 said:


> Just found out I've got a place


Sadly No, ah well always next year. Hope you enjoy the adventure!


----------



## MiK1138 (30 Dec 2015)

frank9755 said:


> Just found out I've got a place


Brilliant mate, well done, dont forget to post your number. so we can track your progress


----------



## frank9755 (31 Dec 2015)

clid61 said:


> Sadly No, ah well always next year. Hope you enjoy the adventure!



Bad luck on missing out. I believe there are always lots of withdrawals, so if you are still keen, places should become available!


----------



## clid61 (31 Dec 2015)

frank9755 said:


> Bad luck on missing out. I believe there are always lots of withdrawals, so if you are still keen, places should become available!



Im planning to do the Atlantic Highway now , will apply for 2017 though , plus Ive got my annual jaunt in Marrakech end of April. Theres loads of other stuff to do though . Good luck and safe journey let me know youre race number and I'll track your progress . Mate of mine rode this year and its fascinating to chart someones progress across Europe !


----------



## clid61 (18 Jul 2016)

frank9755 said:


> Bad luck on missing out. I believe there are always lots of withdrawals, so if you are still keen, places should become available!


Nearly there , hope you're prepped ready for the Alps and wild dogs , race number please so we can track/stalk you ! Bon voyage Mon ami


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Jul 2016)

I'm looking forward to DOT watching for another few weeks. I'm always shouting for the back markers. Willing them on to get to the first check point. That's an achievement in itself in my books.

I will be following Emily Chappell and hoping she gets through this year.


----------



## frank9755 (20 Jul 2016)

clid61 said:


> Nearly there , hope you're prepped ready for the Alps and wild dogs , race number please so we can track/stalk you ! Bon voyage Mon ami



Thanks. 
Almost ready - I've got my route sorted now but there are a few bouts of last-minute panic buying of bits of kit still going on. 
Numbers not issued yet but I'll post when they are.


----------



## frank9755 (20 Jul 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I loved watching the tracker last year and will be doing the same again this year. I have great respect for anyone has a go at this.
> 
> It would be nice if they could change the destination though. Maybe take it into Spain and Portugal.



It will be changing from Turkey next year. And this year, to Greece, if things cut up rough again in Turkey


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2016)

Can somebody post the link to the tracker when it starts please


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Jul 2016)

frank9755 said:


> It will be changing from Turkey next year. And this year, to Greece, if things cut up rough again in Turkey



Where do you think it will end up next year?


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Jul 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Where do you think it will end up next year?



When are you arriving in Gerardsgaard Frank. We are thinking of driving down from Denmark to watch the start.


----------



## frank9755 (20 Jul 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> When are you arriving in Gerardsgaard Frank. We are thinking of driving down from Denmark to watch the start.



I'll just be arriving on the Friday morning. Hope to have a nap in the afternoon, but the adrenaline might be a bit much!


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jul 2016)

Best of luck Frank. 
Bumped into Rimas last night which reminded me... for a route, plan the night before on BikeHike and not worry about anything


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2016)

All the best Frankie baby!!


----------



## frank9755 (21 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Best of luck Frank.
> Bumped into Rimas last night which reminded me... for a route, plan the night before on BikeHike and not worry about anything



Ha Ha, I almost wish I was doing it that way! Route-planning has been a massive job over the last couple of months. Impossible to get it right as well. Switzerland is the worst - so many different roads and cycle paths and no maps give you all the info. 

Some people have been out and done the Alpine passes and others have 'virtually ridden' ie viewed their entire routes on Streetview, as far as Bosnia, where it doesn't work any more. I've not done either of those but I've got one advantage though, which is that quite a bit of the first stage will use exactly the same roads as Uta and I rode on our honeymoon!


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Jul 2016)

Whats your start number Frank?

Is there anybody else from CC doing it?


----------



## velovoice (25 Jul 2016)

No doubt there will be another Watching That Emily Chappell thread this year...


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Whats your start number Frank?




155


----------



## frank9755 (25 Jul 2016)

As Ian says.
We've not got the tracking URL yet but there will be a link from transcontinental.cc


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Jul 2016)

velovoice said:


> No doubt there will be another Watching That Emily Chappell thread this year...



I will be watching as she goes and hoping she gets round this time. But I have found at least another 3 UK ladies who are riding this year. There are also few Danes I will be watching.

I like to shout for the back markers, because I know that would be me. I am hoping they all get to the first check point. That's what I would be aiming for.

Huge respect to all those who line up on the start line on Friday night.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2016)

Oh no. Not _another _thing to waste my time tracking.

Hat duly doffed to all participants.


----------



## frank9755 (26 Jul 2016)

The tracking site looks like it is going to be here:
http://trackleaders.com/transconrace16

My number is 155 and here are the lists of the others:
http://www.transcontinental.cc/tcrno4-solo-riders
http://www.transcontinental.cc/tcrno4-pairs-riders


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2016)

There's some serious competition, but the best name in the solo riders has got to be Socrates Solomides.
No offence Frank!


----------



## Aperitif (27 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> There's some serious competition, but the best name in the solo riders has got to be Socrates Solomides.
> No offence Frank!


I'm sure he'll do his name proud!
My turn to add good, safe wishes for a splendid sortie to Istanbul, Frank.
I remember you thinking..."What's out there..?"






And, deciding that a 'pressure ride' was in the offing, you decided to embark on extra training...immediately!





I guess a couple of these might be handy too - given that 'young' Andy is also testing himself elsewhere. You make a fine couple of roll models.





*GOOD LUCK!*


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2016)

Aperitif said:


> ss a couple of these might be handy too - given that 'young' Andy is also testing himself elsewhere. You make a fine couple of roll models.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do Not Resuscitate!!!!!
Bit harsh, Teef...


----------



## Aperitif (27 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> Do Not Resuscitate!!!!!
> Bit harsh, Teef...


That's just old threads/photos...'Daredevil Night Riders' was more my line of scrabbling!
Back in the day I had ideas of changing it to 'Annoy Frank' - but I probably did enough of that meantime.


----------



## frank9755 (28 Jul 2016)

Thanks, 'Teef - I enjoyed that work-out on the penny farthing by the Eiffel Tower.
Amazing isn't it that, after all those years, they still haven't electrified the lifts...

I'm off to Belgium later today - by train to save my legs. I most likely won't get round to posting updates here during the race but will try to put some on Twitter (twitter.com/frank9755)

Here's a film, just released last night, about last year's race 

View: https://vimeo.com/176424978


----------



## martint235 (28 Jul 2016)

All the best Frank. In massive awe of anyone who even turns up on the start list for this


----------



## des.o (28 Jul 2016)

Brilliant film. Good luck with ride Frank - looks awesome from the safety of my screen in Chiswick.


----------



## User482 (28 Jul 2016)

frank9755 said:


> The tracking site looks like it is going to be here:
> http://trackleaders.com/transconrace16
> 
> My number is 155 and here are the lists of the others:
> ...


Bookmarked! Best of luck, Frank.


----------



## rich p (28 Jul 2016)

des.o said:


> Brilliant film. Good luck with ride Frank - looks awesome from the safety of my screen in Chiswick.


Next year on a fixed, Des?


----------



## Gez73 (28 Jul 2016)

https://pedaled.com/?utm_source=Loy...4fca&mc_eid=f0c0853b49#!/transcontinentalrace
Just got an email with this in. Weird just after watching that film too.
Gez


----------



## frank9755 (28 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> Next year on a fixed, Des?


It was done on fixed Last year


----------



## rich p (28 Jul 2016)

frank9755 said:


> It was done on fixed Last year


Eek!!!!


----------



## des.o (28 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> Next year on a fixed, Des?


I read about the guy riding it fixed last year - outstanding. Me, I've love to just do it Rich - the randomness appeals greatly. But no chance of anything approaching these guys' race pace. There's a very active thread following the ride on lfgss - well worth tuning in to as there are quite a few known riders, including Frank, in the starting line up.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Jul 2016)

des.o said:


> I read about the guy riding it fixed last year - outstanding. Me, I've love to just do it Rich - the randomness appeals greatly. But no chance of anything approaching these guys' race pace. *There's a very active thread following the ride on lfgss* - well worth tuning in to as there are quite a few known riders, including Frank, in the starting line up.



https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/228045/?offset=2375

And, something from Frank already...because the rest of the LFGSS crew are investing in ales, it seems!


> frank9755
> I guess starting the race in Belgium was always going to be a bit risky.
> 
> I'm safe from temptation: train stuck at St P due to plastic in the overhead wires at Ebsfleet. Alrerady 45 mins late :-(



And the name of rider 180 is interesting...if it is the same one/family...different horse power though.


----------



## MiK1138 (28 Jul 2016)

Good Luck Frank will be following and cheering you all the way, loved watching this last year, totally addictive viewing


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2016)

Just re watched last year's video.

Awesome totally awesome.
Ride safe and enjoy @frank9755


----------



## clid61 (29 Jul 2016)

Aperitif said:


> https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/228045/?offset=2375
> 
> And, something from Frank already...because the rest of the LFGSS crew are investing in ales, it seems!
> 
> ...



I wondered that too , knew the name from Mrs C horsey exploits. Hope it is will be watching with interest.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Jul 2016)

Good luck Frank. I was hoping to to see them off but the guy who is selling the Optima Baron in Belgium is on holiday until next weekend, so I will be travelling down then.

Don't think you are alone though Frank. We will all be dot watching. Even in the darkest hours.


----------



## Gez73 (29 Jul 2016)

http://trackleaders.com/transconrace16
Found this having struggled to find anything on the official site. I assume it is the official tracking partner.
Gez


----------



## velovoice (29 Jul 2016)

Gez73 said:


> http://trackleaders.com/transconrace16
> Found this having struggled to find anything on the official site. I assume it is the official tracking partner.
> Gez


Yes, that's the link Frank posted upthread. Should go live tomorrow when riders start.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jul 2016)

Don't forget your lucky buff, Frank...


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jul 2016)

Kristof Allegaert is pootling his way to the start... He was a big rider in Rimas' year. Frank is still on the train at Ebbsfleet.
Not.
Good luck all.


----------



## velovoice (29 Jul 2016)

Emily is officially off, heading in roughly the right direction. Frank's tracker says 'active' with 19 minutes on the clock but all he's done is a loop around the city?


----------



## MiK1138 (29 Jul 2016)

I think they do a loop as a group before going thier seperate ways


----------



## velovoice (29 Jul 2016)

MiK1138 said:


> I think they do a loop as a group before going thier seperate ways


Hmmm, not too sure about that. You can see the route each rider takes, the moment their tracker is switched on and the clock is running. Emily's report last year did not mention any kind of group ride, other than the coincidental crush of a lot of riders heading out of town at the same time, heading in the same general direction.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2016)

One of the organisers in the video Frank posted said they lead them on a loop round the town.

He looks to be moving OK now.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jul 2016)

Frank's tracker is 12.5 miles headed toward Clermont-Ferrand and checkpoint 1. "Eek!" ( I have puffed up a few slopes over yonder - tiny by comparison to what they will encounter! )
Probably more now...
http://trackleaders.com/transconrace16i.php?name=Frank_Proud

And Christophe's local knowledge has got him in front of Frank - fater pace but 'straighter'.

It's only a bike ride...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jul 2016)

Just to the east of the start point there's a commune of Silly. They should have started there.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jul 2016)

Got their own brewery too....


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jul 2016)

Christophe has hit the border at Bois Bourdon...maniac!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jul 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Christophe has hit the border at Bois Bourdon...maniac!


And Geoffroy Dussault appears to be in a bit of a rush. He's consistently doing 30kph+.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Jul 2016)

A set of the pairs seem to have gone in the opposite direction to what they should have.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jul 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And Geoffroy Dussault appears to be in a bit of a rush. He's consistently doing 30kph+.


It takes all Saults... 36kph - nutcase!
My son's in Croatia already...been there nearly two weeks...


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jul 2016)

Kristoff "Robot" Allegaert and Geoffroy "Assault" Dussault are eating the Kms. and Frank is heading through the forest, on his way to a Crépy breakfast perhaps?


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Jul 2016)

I am finding the tracking system complicated in places again. Did some of these riders turn up at he start line and go back to bed? I have a guy called Sweenie just setting off but cannot find him on the map or see him on the list. I am sue it will sort itself out during the day.

Frank is going along steadily. After watching this last year and seeing that film, it looks like putting yourself out front at such an early stage just adds more pressure to a difficult job.

Can this be made into a sticky for the duration?


----------



## velovoice (30 Jul 2016)

I'm fasting the beta Fast Route tracker fills in some of the gaps/inconsistencies from what TrackLeaders gives you. For instance, you can get a definite list of riders in the order of place. Kristof Allegoert and Bjorn Lenhard are neck and neck and 40km in front of the guy running 3rd. Emily is currently 69th and Frank 81st. Rank however is according to kms travelled. Emily is taking a much more direct route than Frank is, but Frank may have opted for flatter/faster?


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jul 2016)

Bjorn again Kristof...
Allegaert is in the right place to get his ar*e in gear...


----------



## clid61 (30 Jul 2016)

Kristof will piss this . The more interesting stuff will be between Josh james and ultan


----------



## StuAff (30 Jul 2016)

Josh has abandoned, he's been suffering back pain.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jul 2016)

Cheng Liu is a friend of my niece. He's almost family! Go Cheng!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Bjorn again Kristof...
> Allegaert is in the right place to get his ar*e in gear...
> View attachment 136909


The man's a little machine...


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jul 2016)

clid61 said:


> Kristof will piss this . The more interesting stuff will be between Josh james and ultan


Or Bjorn, Bernd and Geoffroy! Prend ton choix!


----------



## clid61 (30 Jul 2016)

StuAff said:


> Josh has abandoned, he's been suffering back pain.


Oh no !


----------



## clid61 (30 Jul 2016)

If Josh has quittedd all for James Hayden coming second to kristof


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Jul 2016)

Stunning riding by Kristoff. 623km with an average of 31.6kph


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Stunning riding by Kristoff. 623km with an average of 31.6kph


Last seen 18 minutes ago at 4kph on the way up to the Puy de Dôme. I'd fall off at 4kph.

Oh, no, he's back and close to the top and doing 12kph....

A question: he's about 220m below the end of the controlled route section, will he have to continue in the same direction or can he just turn round and go back down?


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Jul 2016)

. My guess is that he will go back and get some rest.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> . My guess is that he will go back and get some rest.


You're right, pointing towards the Atlantic is not the best way to going east to Switzers. He's back down the hill and last tracked on a roundabout on a route that'll possibly take him back via the north of Clermont Férrand.


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Jul 2016)

So now Paul has overtaken Kristoff. Looking at the stats it appears that Paul has managed to ride about 50km less than Kristoff. It looks like they will follow the same route to CP2. Avoiding the mountains as much as possible.

Frank is looking about level pegging with Emily.


----------



## clid61 (31 Jul 2016)

Fook me am I cursing riders ? James is struggling now !


----------



## Aperitif (31 Jul 2016)

Well done Frank...'Puy de Dôme' conquered - next stop Switzerland!
(I know you spent some time in the forests on the way down...it's just a pity you didn't go to the one near the airport; I could have penned "Frankie Goes To Orly Wood" )
Never mind, eh? Onward and upward - literally.
GO FRANK!


Edit to say that, for feference Frank, should you read back through this thread, Kristof A has just passed 910 kms and Bernd Paul is 80k adrift of the flying machine.


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Jul 2016)

Bernd Paul has scratched. That's a shock.

I don't know if Frank is struggling a bit or if Emily has chosen a better route. She is pulling away from him. She had a strange detour last night which lost her some time. Kristof is out in front again.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2016)

Kristof is now in Switzers.


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Jul 2016)

He will get 2 CPs in a day. :0)


----------



## andrew_s (31 Jul 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> ... [Emily] had a strange detour last night which lost her some time.


Probably taking a photo of the village sign ("Anus", to save you checking).


----------



## StuAff (31 Jul 2016)

andrew_s said:


> Probably taking a photo of the village sign ("Anus", to save you checking).


She did.....


----------



## RedRider (31 Jul 2016)

For those who haven't seen it there's a you tube channel on the go.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2016)

Emily is one of Apiduras ambassadors.


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Aug 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Emily is one of Apiduras ambassadors.



I am surprised they are are all not ambassadors for Apiduras. They seem to have the market well and truly cornered.

Frank is still going well.

Im tired just watching the dots.


----------



## Diggs (1 Aug 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Im tired just watching the dots.



I know what you mean, I had to switch off when I was getting paranoid that Montenegro was staring at me


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Aug 2016)

User13710 said:


> Thank you!


Kajsa Tylen also uses Apidura kit. Her original bag is still going strong after nearly 30,000km this year.


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Aug 2016)

I have been watching 48 Jesper Sorensen from Denmark. I dont know what happened but he looked like a non starter from the beginning and then he set off in the direction of Paris. It looks like he has had a good site seeing tour of Paris and is now heading North in the direction of Denmark.

There are so many interesting stories in this ride. Even those who dont complete it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2016)

How is Frank doing. The tracker is useless on my phone?


----------



## velovoice (1 Aug 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> How is Frank doing. The tracker is useless on my phone?


He's in 51st place, with 197 km to go to the 2nd control. Seems to be going very well, about 40km behind Emily (running 34th) along the route most favoured through the Jura mountains. 

I've been watching these two riders in particular because I know them both personally and find it interesting that their riding patterns are quite similar: they ride about the same pace (Emily a bit faster) and take rest periods at about the same intervals (Emily's a little longer).


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2016)

velovoice said:


> He's in 51st place, with 197 km to go to the 2nd control. Seems to be going very well, about 40km behind Emily (running 34th) along the route most favoured through the Jura mountains.
> 
> I've been watching these two riders in particular because I know them both personally and find it interesting that their riding patterns are quite similar: they ride about the same pace (Emily a bit faster) and take rest periods at about the same intervals (Emily's a little longer).


Thank you. 

Good to hear he is still doing OK.


----------



## jiberjaber (1 Aug 2016)

Some good stuff on the TCR fb page.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRX3K7lX5x0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Aug 2016)

velovoice said:


> He's in 51st place, with 197 km to go to the 2nd control. Seems to be going very well, about 40km behind Emily (running 34th) along the route most favoured through the Jura mountains.
> 
> I've been watching these two riders in particular because I know them both personally and find it interesting that their riding patterns are quite similar: they ride about the same pace (Emily a bit faster) and take rest periods at about the same intervals (Emily's a little longer).



I think Emily has also taken a slightly different route. They were neck and neck yesterday even though Emily had ridden 60km less. That also included her little detour to that unmentionable town.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2016)

jiberjaber said:


> Some good stuff on the TCR fb page.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRX3K7lX5x0&feature=youtu.be



That was good but I'm not sure about the pink bike and spokey dokeys . However if it floats her boat and gets her to Istanbul Go Girl


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2016)

Kristoff has only rested for 3 hours in total if I've read it right. Extraordinary.


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Aug 2016)

Here are Kristoffs stats.

I couldnt stay awake for 3 days and 8 hours, never mind ride a bike for 1480km. 

Race Status Active
Last Update Rec'd 09:43:52 AM (CEST) 08/02/16
Current speed 2.5 kph
Straight Tracking Distance covered 1480.6 km
Moving Time 3:08:11
Stopped Time 0:03:30
Moving Average Speed 22.7 kph
Next waypoint CP3
Distance to next waypoint 55.9 km
Est. arrival at waypoint 12:57:39 PM (CEST) 08/02/16


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Aug 2016)

Here are Franks stats. He is going along nicely

Race Status Active
Last Update Rec'd 09:49:09 AM (CEST) 08/02/16
Current speed 18.3 kph
Straight Tracking Distance covered 1073.9 km
Moving Time 2:13:23
Stopped Time 0:22:20
Moving Average Speed 21.5 kph
Next waypoint CP2
Distance to next waypoint 56.8 km
Est. arrival at waypoint 02:18:17 PM (CEST) 08/02/16


----------



## velovoice (2 Aug 2016)

I'm obviously not watching the right websites/stats! I was going to ask about what you said here, Steve - 


steveindenmark said:


> They were neck and neck yesterday even though Emily had ridden 60km less.


as I've been watching this: http://www.frrt.org/tcrno4/riders
which has not at any point shown Emily and Frank closer than 9 places and 40km apart. Latest readings show 38th and 55th respectively with Emily closing in on CP3 and Frank closing in on CP2.

Reading your posts suggests there is more information out there that I'm not seeing.... or am mis-interpreting!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2016)

velovoice said:


> I'm obviously not watching the right websites/stats! I was going to ask about what you said here, Steve -
> 
> as I've been watching this: http://www.frrt.org/tcrno4/riders
> which has not at any point shown Emily and Frank closer than 9 places and 40km apart. Latest readings show 38th and 55th respectively with Emily closing in on CP3 and Frank closing in on CP2.
> ...


I'm watching the dots here: http://trackleaders.com/transconrace16. There is a list of riders on the right. By clicking on a rider you get all the info posted about for each rider.

(Off topic: was Q1 shut by Millwall Football Ground when you returned on Saturday?)


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Aug 2016)

Yes they have been very close all the way through. As I type they have both travelled 1094km and Emily is at CP2 and Frank has 39km to get to CP 2. I think she could have gained that between CP1 and CP2 as she took a totally different route to Frank.

I think Emily is also doing well on elevation.

Im shouting for the back markers who are still arriving at CP1.

I have never ridden anything like this but it shows planning at home is important. They can save a lot of kms over the course if they get their planning right at home.


----------



## velovoice (2 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm watching the dots here: http://trackleaders.com/transconrace16. There is a list of riders on the right. By clicking on a rider you get all the info posted about for each rider.


Yes, aware of that. The TransCon organisers have criticised the Track Leaders system in past years for incorrect analysis, hence setting up the Fast Route option as well. I am finding that TL is great for seeing where riders are and what routes they've taken, but FR seems better at putting them into league tables, where how many km's travelled is largely irrelevant (otherwise they'd all just go on long loopy circles) but everyone can more fairly be ranked by how far (as a minimum) they need to go to get to the next control.


steveindenmark said:


> Yes they have been very close all the way through. As I type they have both travelled 1094km and Emily is at CP2 and Frank has 39km to get to CP 2.


??
Fast Route says Emily has cleared Grindelwald with 73km to go to Furka Pass (a required point of passage but not a control), whereas Frank still has 44km to go to get to Grindelwald.


----------



## velovoice (2 Aug 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I have never ridden anything like this but it shows planning at home is important. They can save a lot of kms over the course if they get their planning right at home.


Crucial point, yes. I know Frank has chosen to travel as much as possible roads he already has ridden and knows well, whereas Emily will have gone for most direct (in reason given hills). Neither are afraid of hills though, both being long time fixie riders.


----------



## velovoice (2 Aug 2016)




----------



## velovoice (2 Aug 2016)

And Furka Pass? Holy F*ck!


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2016)

Cough cough splutter

I just Google drive Mcnair Shirts.


Very nice though


----------



## velovoice (2 Aug 2016)

Sorry, not in chronological order but... evidence of Emily's passage through CP2 1-2 hours ago: 




It's a shame that, since he's "just one (mad)man" doing this rather than 1 rather extraordinary woman, we're not getting similar reports on Frank or indeed any non-leaders we might be following


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Aug 2016)

This is my second year of following this and I am an avid dot watcher. You can keep your TDF and all the money. Every single person who does this ride is a hero in my book. There are maybe half a dozen "Racers" in the entire field. Then there are the "Lets see if I can complete it group" who quickly turn into the "Lets see how quickly I can complete it group". But not all of them. A lot remain as the "Lets see if I can complete it group. Then there is the "Lets see how far I can get" group. Then there is the "Lets see if I can get to the first CP" group. Of course we have the "Lets go for a bimble in France group and finally "What the hell are we doing here group". The last group is the only thing every rider has in common at one stage or another.

They all have stories to tell and I would think the back markers have better stories to tell than the racers.

Love the photo of Emily. She looks really pleased with herself.

So who needs a partner for next year? No racing about. Just a steady trip through the countryside :O)


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Cough cough splutter
> 
> I just Google drive Mcnair Shirts.
> 
> ...


Blimey! That's more than I've spent on shirts in my entire life


----------



## velovoice (2 Aug 2016)

Poor Johanna! Occupational hazard, I guess.


----------



## velovoice (2 Aug 2016)




----------



## velovoice (2 Aug 2016)

velovoice said:


> And Furka Pass? Holy F*ck!
> View attachment 137356


And if the photo alone wasn't enough to scare you... Emily's last reading is: climbing steeply at _14.1kph _(!!) with an estimate of 5 hours to climb the next 61km to the Control.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2016)

I don't believe these people are real


----------



## velovoice (2 Aug 2016)

From the guy currently in 89th:





Yeah, that's pretty much what I'd be doing too. #lyingdownonthejob

ETA: I seem to recall this guy has done really really well on TransCon in the past.... It ain't over til it's over, as they say.


----------



## velovoice (2 Aug 2016)

I suddenly wondered/worried about weather conditions particularly temperatures. Relieved to find this. Most riders' routes have them skirting the edge of the hot spots.


----------



## velovoice (2 Aug 2016)

It appears Frank has just reached CP2.


----------



## velovoice (2 Aug 2016)




----------



## steveindenmark (2 Aug 2016)

Well done Frank. Nice views coming up ahead. ;O)

Frank suggested that next years route may not be down towards Turkey. Has anyone heard of anything?


----------



## velovoice (2 Aug 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Well done Frank. Nice views coming up ahead. ;O)
> 
> Frank suggested that next years route may not be down towards Turkey. Has anyone heard of anything?


I think the "doubt" is natural given the current political situation in Turkey, but a lot can change in a year. (No, sorry, haven't seen anything definitive, just the same rumours you've heard I think. Guess we'll wait to see what Mike Hall says once this year's event is done.)


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Aug 2016)

The Tandem Men (see Tandem Men thread) just rode through Turkey. They checked in to a hotel when the coup happened, as per FO advice but mainly to please their mums. They then carried on noting that none of the general populace seemed to think it very noteworthy.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Aug 2016)

Catching you up, Frank... keep going!


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2016)

I cycled the bit from Merano to Bolzano once. It was downhill which I'm sure Frank will enjoy!
Attaboy Frankie.


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2016)

Last time I followed this when Rimas did it, there was a variety of routes taken but they seem to be ploughing very similar furrows this time round.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Aug 2016)

Sssshhhhh

Be quiet please.

Kristof has gone to sleep at last.


----------



## velovoice (3 Aug 2016)

A bit cincerned to see that Frank hasn't had a proper sleep in last 24 hours.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Aug 2016)

velovoice said:


> A bit cincerned to see that Frank hasn't had a proper sleep in last 24 hours.



Kristof is up and away again.

Ive been looking at Frank and Emilys routes. I think I can see where Emily is going but I cannot work out Franks route. He seems to be heading south, away from CP3 at the moment. But there are a few taking the same route.

I am used to riding round the Alps and Dolomites on a motorbike, where everything is done with GPS. Trying to plan your way round these roads with a map and Garmin when you are exhausted must be a real challenge. I will watch the dots and see what transpires.


----------



## velovoice (3 Aug 2016)

Penny dropped this morning, realised there's loads over on Frank's Facebook page that I ought to share! Bear with me...


----------



## velovoice (3 Aug 2016)

Daily updates from Uta, Frank's wife.


----------



## velovoice (3 Aug 2016)

Meanwhile over in the mountains...


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Aug 2016)

Thanks for that Velovoice. I have sent a message from us all to Frank via Uta. Wishing him well and telling him that he is not alone.


----------



## velovoice (3 Aug 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Thanks for that Velovoice. I have sent a message from us all to Frank via Uta. Wishing him well and telling him that he is not alone.


Yay! Yes, he's getting lots of support from FNRttCers and Facebook friends too.


----------



## velovoice (3 Aug 2016)

Frank looks to be going very well this morning. 
Emily has turned east again and has moved up to #30.


----------



## MiK1138 (3 Aug 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Kristof is up and away again.
> 
> Ive been looking at Frank and Emilys routes. I think I can see where Emily is going but I cannot work out Franks route. He seems to be heading south, away from CP3 at the moment. But there are a few taking the same route.
> 
> I am used to riding round the Alps and Dolomites on a motorbike, where everything is done with GPS. Trying to plan your way round these roads with a map and Garmin when you are exhausted must be a real challenge. I will watch the dots and see what transpires.


Think his plan is to get out of the mountains. seen a few people take this route last year,


----------



## MiK1138 (3 Aug 2016)

MiK1138 said:


> Think his plan is to get out of the mountains. seen a few people take this route last year,


Either that or he is heading to Lugano for new tyres....I'll get my coat


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Aug 2016)

12.20pm

Kristof has just crossed into Croatia while the rest of of the field are still a long way from the Slovenian border.


----------



## MiK1138 (3 Aug 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> 12.20pm
> 
> Kristof has just crossed into Croatia while the rest of of the field are still a long way from the Slovenian border.


He is really beasting it, but can he maintain that pace?


----------



## velovoice (3 Aug 2016)




----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2016)

What's the fastest time this race has been completed in, if any one knows?


----------



## velovoice (3 Aug 2016)

Here are the stats from the 3 previous races:






Whether Kristof beats his own 2013 time remains to be seen.

As @User says, the parameters (start point, control points, finish point) change every year. Apparently this year the route (no matter how you plan it) will end up shorter than in previous years but also expected to require a lot more climbing.

ETA: Personally very excited to see Emily well ahead of Jayne, last year's winner (after Juliana had to withdraw).


----------



## MiK1138 (3 Aug 2016)

7 days 14 hours in 2013 by our current leader Kristoff Allegaert


----------



## velovoice (3 Aug 2016)

Oh no, Lara P-P is out!


----------



## velovoice (3 Aug 2016)

MiK1138 said:


> 7 days 14 hours in 2013 by our current leader Kristoff Allegaert


And a TMN to me, possibly my very first!


----------



## velovoice (3 Aug 2016)

The #TCRNo4 twitter feed is going mad with announcements from the organisers of tandem riders scratching, with their partners carrying on. On what bike, I wonder??


----------



## velovoice (3 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Or ride on the front.


That's my assumption but wow, what a handicap!


----------



## velovoice (3 Aug 2016)

One of the most entertaining accounts from the race by a rider has been from Darren Franks, who has been running two Twitter accounts, one under his own name and the other being @DarrensArse. It seems Darren has just scratched (not his Arse) but, typically, it's his Arse that has made the announcement.




(There's at least a third, @DarrensBalls, but not much #TCRNo4 tagged tweets coming from that one!)

Here's an on-the-road exchange that provoked much amusement yesterday.


----------



## velovoice (3 Aug 2016)

Is James Stannard any relation to Ian?

(Right, back to work now...)


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Aug 2016)

Emily Chappell''s just tweeted something for the Bumper Book of Distance Cycling Motivational Quotes. 

_I keep thinking there's nothing left in my legs. And then there is._

Sorry, I don't have twitter copy and paste skillz.


----------



## velovoice (3 Aug 2016)

Ha! It's after 5pm so I told all my colleagues about the TransCon.... Minds.Truly.Blown.


----------



## velovoice (3 Aug 2016)




----------



## velovoice (3 Aug 2016)

And this from The Beast, with 2 whole countries between himself and No. 2...


----------



## velovoice (3 Aug 2016)

velovoice said:


> One of the most entertaining accounts from the race by a rider has been from Darren Franks, who has been running two Twitter accounts, one under his own name and the other being @DarrensArse. It seems Darren has just scratched (not his Arse) but, typically, it's his Arse that has made the announcement.
> View attachment 137494


So, bluff and counter-bluff! Not Darren scratching at all, but rather his Arse!


----------



## Aperitif (3 Aug 2016)

User said:


> I am concerned for his psyche.


Just a bum rap - that's all. 
Rich's observation about folk swarming along the same route seems fair, although I haven't been keeping a close eye on things. Would be lovely if Frank could just hop on a gondola in Venice and be sailed through the Adrianatic...to 'lower Istanbul' - he might get a row to Dubrovnik though!  Passim, a ferry was allowed. Can it happen in 2016?


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2016)

Has Frank got his lucky, stolen Buff?


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Ha Frank got his lucky, stolen Buff?


I think he's got the champagne flutes he nicked off me though!


----------



## velovoice (4 Aug 2016)

When I checked last night before going to bed, Emily looked to have about 5 hours riding to CP3 and, while she hadn't had another more than a catnap in quite a while, I thought she'd power through the night to get there around 3am. First posts this morning mentioned her 'storming' over mountains so I thought, yep, I was right. Nope, I was wrong. She took a rest and reached CP3 this morning, where her good friend Juliana Buhring (a friendship forged over last year's TransCon) was waiting with hugs and smiles. It must mean a lot, to see a familiar face on an event like this.


----------



## velovoice (4 Aug 2016)

On his southern 'flatter' route, Frank went through Verona this morning. One of the few other riders doing this seems to be having some doubts about the wisdom of his choice:


----------



## velovoice (4 Aug 2016)

TransCon organisers confirm, Emily is through CP3 and is still the woman to beat.






Now, she's got to climb another bl**dy mountain before she can set her sets on CP4 in Montenegro.


----------



## velovoice (4 Aug 2016)

Great news on Frank:


----------



## velovoice (4 Aug 2016)

Struggling to catch/keep up during my lunch hour... Juliana's post on the TransCon FB page: https://www.facebook.com/groups/Transcontinental.en/permalink/1188352934548713/

It's a public page and hopefully a public post so no need to be "on FB" to view it.


----------



## MiK1138 (4 Aug 2016)

Looks like James Hayden(75) is making good on his 10 ten finish lying 14th at the moment, Frank(155) looks like hes stopped for lunch, Emily(7) having a nap or a natter at CP3


----------



## velovoice (4 Aug 2016)

MiK1138 said:


> Emily(7) having a nap or a natter at CP3


Yep. She's off up the climb to Passo di Giau now.


----------



## velovoice (4 Aug 2016)

Trying to get a sense of proportion/scale here.... assuming they finish, how long do you think it'll take Emily and Frank to reach the finish? I'm going to stick my neck out and make predictions: Emily 14 days, Frank 16.

They'll be returning to the UK with fantastic suntans!


----------



## velovoice (4 Aug 2016)

MiK1138 said:


> Emily(7) having a nap or a natter at CP3


You were right about the nap!


----------



## MiK1138 (4 Aug 2016)

velovoice said:


> Trying to get a sense of proportion/scale here.... assuming they finish, how long do you think it'll take Emily and Frank to reach the finish? I'm going to stick my neck out and make predictions: Emily 14 days, Frank 16.
> 
> They'll be returning to the UK with fantastic suntans!


The Tracker has a predictor on the Leaderboard its showing Frank at 10 days 7 hours and Emily at 10 days 14 hours i guess this will change once Frank checks in at CP 3


----------



## velovoice (4 Aug 2016)

MiK1138 said:


> The Tracker has a predictor on the Leaderboard its showing Frank at 10 days 7 hours and Emily at 10 days 14 hours i guess this will change once Frank checks in at CP 3


Yes, the predictors (a) are based on current pace, and (b) assume no stopping whatsoever. (As if!)


----------



## GarethBaines (4 Aug 2016)

velovoice said:


> The #TCRNo4 twitter feed is going mad with announcements from the organisers of tandem riders scratching, with their partners carrying on. On what bike, I wonder??



Tandem = pairs, tandem bikes aren't allowed in the Transcontinental Race along with bents, velomobiles etc

ICYMI daily blog - http://www.transcontinental.cc/blog/2016/8/3/miles-to-gain-lots-of-pain


----------



## velovoice (4 Aug 2016)




----------



## velovoice (4 Aug 2016)

GarethBaines said:


> Tandem = pairs, tandem bikes aren't allowed in the Transcontinental Race along with bents, velomobiles etc
> 
> ICYMI daily blog - http://www.transcontinental.cc/blog/2016/8/3/miles-to-gain-lots-of-pain


Aha! Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2016)

The tracker suggests that Frank's next CP is no.4 but it doesn't look like he's reached CP3 yet?
Also, what is the red route near each CP?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> The tracker suggests that Frank's next CP is no.4 but it doesn't look like he's reached CP3 yet?
> Also, what is the red route near each CP?


The red route is compulsory. Kristof just rode up CP4's one the wrong way, stopped at a café and went back. That said, he's just taken a detour that the control vehicle took shortly before. There may be some problem on that stretch of red road.


----------



## velovoice (4 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> The tracker suggests that Frank's next CP is no.4 but it doesn't look like he's reached CP3 yet?
> Also, what is the red route near each CP?


The red route is a required segment. Each rider checks into the control, then goes off and does the segment (which is a secondary checkpoint e.g. CP3b) and comes back through the main checkpoint (but not needing to stop again) and then off they go on their chosen route towards the next checkpoint. 

I'm watching Frank on Trackleaders - definitely hasn't reach CP3 yet. The Controls spreadsheet on Free Route has had a number of anomalies so I wouldn't rely on that one for that particular piece of data. The FR "brevet card" is correct though (http://www.frrt.org/tcrno4/r/155-frank).


----------



## Aperitif (4 Aug 2016)

velovoice said:


> The red route is a required segment. Each rider checks into the control, then goes off and does the segment (which is a secondary checkpoint e.g. CP3b) and comes back through the main checkpoint (but not needing to stop again) and then off they go on their chosen route towards the next checkpoint.
> 
> I'm watching Frank on Trackleaders - definitely hasn't reach CP3 yet. The Controls spreadsheet on Free Route has had a number of anomalies so I wouldn't rely on that one for that particular piece of data. The FR "brevet card" is correct though (http://www.frrt.org/tcrno4/r/155-frank).


"He's on his way"...about 23rd? in the nominal race order...it is ssiping down in Massarei...safety first eh?
GO FRANK!


----------



## velovoice (4 Aug 2016)

Aperitif said:


> "He's on his way"...about 23rd? in the nominal race order...it is ssiping down in Massarei...safety first eh?
> GO FRANK!


'Teef, he's closing in on CP3 and then has to go up the red line and back down again. Currently 56th.


----------



## Telemark (4 Aug 2016)

velovoice said:


> a friendship forged over last year's TransCon
> View attachment 137646



pre-dates Transcon, they cycled together from London to the Edinburgh Festival of Cycling, where Emily gave superb talk on her previous cycling adventures and Juliana did a Q&A at the Scottish premiere of 'Inspired to Ride' (TransAm 2014 film) 
Come north next June for EdFoC 2017 - and there is still a bike-packing adventure to come as an encore to EdFoC 2016 - the Capital Trail  ... in case the TransCon has inspired you! 

T


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Aug 2016)

Things have changed a bit overnight.

The gap at the front has got a lot smaller and Kristof is resting at the moment.

Frank is on his way to CP4 and has closed the gap on Emily again. Frank was resting when I looked and Emily was bowling along at 28kph.


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Aug 2016)

11.35am

Emily stopped off for a bite to eat in Bar Taverna in Trebiciano.

I bet even she doesnt even know the name of the place.

It just shows you how much they are NOT alone on this ride :=)

Internet tracking and maps. What a magic thing they are.


----------



## velovoice (5 Aug 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Frank is on his way to CP4 and has closed the gap on Emily again. Frank was resting when I looked and Emily was bowling along at 28kph.


Small "re-calibration" needed on that interpretation, if I may. The gap between Frank and Emily is the same as it ever was (in fact, it's increased another 20km in the past 6 hours). What has dramatically changed is the re-calculation of Frank's _ranking _now that he has reached CP3 and is no longer on a route that added 120km. He is now assumed to be on a trajectory to CP4 just as direct as anyone else's.


----------



## iLB (5 Aug 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I am surprised they are are all not ambassadors for Apiduras. They seem to have the market well and truly cornered.
> 
> Frank is still going well.
> 
> Im tired just watching the dots.



I think Ortlieb have finally gotten around to releasing their own range for the bike packing market this year, but for sure Apidura are leagues ahead. 

Very nice to follow Frank, Emily et al from a sofa in Dushanbe today. Even from here I'm sewing the seeds of a tandem entry with Rob for next year, luckily he doesn't need much persuasion.


----------



## velovoice (5 Aug 2016)

I'm off to try and get a fix on what the weather's doing on Emily and Frank but meanwhile those still in the Alps are riding in torrential conditions - and cold. Jayne Wadsworth (fastest woman last year, running second behind Emily this year, at #74 overall) has just arrived at CP3 Alleghe. Juliana Buhring posted photos on FB. Jayne still has Passo di Giau to ride up and down before she can race for the flatlands.


----------



## velovoice (5 Aug 2016)

velovoice said:


> I'm off to try and get a fix on what the weather's doing on Emily and Frank


Looking like thunderstorms. Hope they're pedalling fast enough to outrun any sharp showers!


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Aug 2016)

velovoice said:


> Small "re-calibration" needed on that interpretation, if I may. The gap between Frank and Emily is the same as it ever was (in fact, it's increased another 20km in the past 6 hours). What has dramatically changed is the re-calculation of Frank's _ranking _now that he has reached CP3 and is no longer on a route that added 120km. He is now assumed to be on a trajectory to CP4 just as direct as anyone else's.



I work out the gap by finding out how far they are both away from the next CP rather than the gap between the actual riders.

Im not sure which the correct method would be. Or maybe they are both correct.

It certainly looks as though Frank has closed the gap on Emily since yesterday afternoon.

It also looks like Kristof is on the way to break his record.


----------



## velovoice (5 Aug 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I work out the gap by finding out how far they are both away from the next CP rather than the gap between the actual riders.
> 
> Im not sure which the correct method would be. Or maybe they are both correct.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the same method I use. Easy to do on Fast Route. Remember the "xx km to next CP" are inaccurate on Trackleader. Anyway, the gap between these two riders in particular has gone from 70km yesterday to 100km today. Just saying!


----------



## MiK1138 (5 Aug 2016)

Think Peter Sandholt(77) has made a pigs ear of it only 65km from CP4 but i cant see a direct route from his current location, James Hayden(75) is following the route Kristoff took


----------



## velovoice (5 Aug 2016)

ETA: Other riders perhaps not feeling so...er... "positive".


----------



## velovoice (5 Aug 2016)

velovoice said:


> Yes, that's the same method I use. Easy to do on Fast Route. Remember the "xx km to next CP" are inaccurate on Trackleader. Anyway, the gap between these two riders in particular has gone from 70km yesterday to 100km today. Just saying!


And now the gap is closing, down to 70km again as Emily has been stopped in Obrov for a little while, presumably to eat, though if she's much longer I'll start to assume she's having a little nap.


----------



## velovoice (5 Aug 2016)

Some of you may have seen the enormous meringue across the top of Emily's bar bag the other day. This pretzel surely wins the prize for 'best use of aero bars' though.


----------



## MiK1138 (5 Aug 2016)

Gonna get me some of those aero bars, 5 ring donuts to a spar that will get me through my next big ride


----------



## Gez73 (5 Aug 2016)

You might get done for dough-ping!
I know....me coat!!


MiK1138 said:


> Gonna get me some of those aero bars, 5 ring donuts to a spar that will get me through my next big ride


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Aug 2016)

Gez73 said:


> You might get done for dough-ping!


Bravo!


----------



## velovoice (5 Aug 2016)

I go take a Friday afternoon nap* and look what happens...






* Yes, I'm old. I'm also overworked in a highly stressful job and not riding the TransCon. I'll take 'extra' sleep whenever I can get it.


----------



## velovoice (6 Aug 2016)

Sorry, I missed seeing Uta's update on Frank on Thursday, so here is that one plus yesterday's (Days 6 & 7):


----------



## velovoice (6 Aug 2016)

Emily is now a full 300km ahead of Jayne. Phenomenal. The spread between riders shows what a vastly varied field of abilities etc is represented in this race, but everyone who is still pedalling after 7 days is a hero. Bravo to every single one.


----------



## iandg (6 Aug 2016)

#3 (Kristof Allegaert) is a whole 'Serbia' ahead! 

http://trackleaders.com/transconrace16


----------



## velovoice (6 Aug 2016)

Jack Thurston got a 3-minute interview with Emily last night: https://audioboom.com/boos/4903585-emily-chappell-transcontinental-race-day-8-or-is-it-7?t=0

ETA: Click through "Next" on the right hand side to hear her previous updates with Jack.


----------



## velovoice (6 Aug 2016)

Emily's been within a few kilometers of Philipp Schwadthelm for a very long time but apparently didn't know he was just ahead of her. He isn't now. 






There is now 130km between Emily and Frank.


----------



## velovoice (6 Aug 2016)

velovoice said:


> Emily's been within a few kilometers of Philipp Schwadthelm for a very long time but apparently didn't know he was just ahead of her. He isn't now.
> 
> View attachment 138077


And she got the jump on him and now has a lead of 2km! She must have only wanted a brief stop and he wasn't ready to leave yet!


----------



## Aperitif (7 Aug 2016)

Is Allegaert on divert?
"GO FRANK!"


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Aug 2016)

Kristofs got 50km to go and has cranked it up to 30kph.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2016)

User said:


> He's got a ferry to catch.


No doubt with a turbo trainer installed on board for the warm down....


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Aug 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No doubt with a turbo trainer installed on board for the warm down....



He has done this with 10 hours 51 minutes sleep in 8 days.

I think I would take the time for a wander around Gallipoli. ;0)


----------



## andrew_s (7 Aug 2016)

Kristof now showing as finished (at 11:58 UK time)
The only other rider who's got as far as a country adjacent to Turkey is Carlos Mazon, who entered Greece about an hour and 25 mins before Kristof finished.

A tour of Troy whilst waiting for the other party-goers to arrive?


----------



## velovoice (7 Aug 2016)

andrew_s said:


> A tour of Troy whilst waiting for the other party-goers to arrive?


Plenty of time for it - the finishers party isn't until next Saturday!


----------



## velovoice (7 Aug 2016)




----------



## velovoice (7 Aug 2016)

That's 3915 km with 83,895m climbing, finishing with a 600km lead over the nearest rider. Amazing, just amazing. Just waiting for final figures on total stopped time.


----------



## velovoice (7 Aug 2016)

With several riders ahead of her now scratched, Emily is #25 on the road.

ETA: Less than 80km to CP4. Also, she has dragged her moving average back up over 20kph. 

Go, Emily!


----------



## velovoice (7 Aug 2016)

Random update from Frank's dad on Facebook yesterday:


----------



## velovoice (7 Aug 2016)

On Kristof, Trackleaders says:

Straight Tracking Distance covered 3767.5 km
Moving Time 8:03:53
Stopped Time 0:11:53
Moving Average Speed 23.7 kph

I haven't yet done the maths but Fast Route suggests less moving time, which would translate to more stopped time? Also lower moving average speed. No idea which is right or if bizarrely somehow they both are and how.


----------



## velovoice (7 Aug 2016)

Report from the road by Emily at 8am this morning. This really is worth listening to -- real insight to what it feels like (for one rider, at least) to be doing this incredible thing.
https://audioboom.com/boos/4907279-emily-chappell-transcontinental-race-day-9 
Sorry, can't seem to embed the audio file into this post -- audioboom.com apparently isn't an accepted media source for CycleChat.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Aug 2016)

velovoice said:


> Report from the road by Emily at 8am this morning. This really is worth listening to -- real insight to what it feels like (for one rider, at least) to be doing this incredible thing.
> https://audioboom.com/boos/4907279-emily-chappell-transcontinental-race-day-9
> Sorry, can't seem to embed the audio file into this post -- audioboom.com apparently isn't an accepted media source for CycleChat.



I loved listening to that. Emilys next job should be talking books :O)


----------



## velovoice (7 Aug 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I loved listening to that. Emilys next job should be talking books :O)


Have you been to one of her talks? She is a very accomplished public speaker -- interesting, informative, honest.


----------



## andrew_s (7 Aug 2016)

There has been torrential rain in Macedonia (>20 drowned, parts of Skopje bypass washed away)
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-37002364
Nelson Trees and Ultan Coyle are due through soon & may have problems


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2016)

There appears to be a bloke who has only just to CP2 and has spent 4 days riding and 5 days not riding.
http://trackleaders.com/transconrace16i.php?name=Luke_O_Brien
They'll all have had a shower and gone home, by the time he gets to Turkey for Christmas.​


----------



## User169 (8 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> They'll all have had a shower and gone home, by the time he gets to Turkey for Christmas.​



There's got to be a gag there, Rich!


----------



## velovoice (8 Aug 2016)

Emily made Pluzine (CP4) in the wee hours and made a new friend!







As far as I can tell is currently at CP4b Zabljak.


----------



## velovoice (8 Aug 2016)

Looks like Emily has company, with 3 other riders (Chris White #21 and Josef and Bernd Frick riding as a pair under #225) up at Zabljak at the moment. So far it appears no one is any particular hurry to leave!

ETA: Nope, the trackers have caught up, Chris moved off a while ago. Emily's and the Fricks' readings are at least 1 hr old so hard to say where they are now.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Aug 2016)

14.10

Emily is resting at CP4 and Frank has 28km to go to CP4.


----------



## velovoice (8 Aug 2016)

Resting and EATING!


----------



## rich p (8 Aug 2016)

DP said:


> There's got to be a gag there, Rich!


It's all in the delivery...


----------



## velovoice (8 Aug 2016)




----------



## velovoice (8 Aug 2016)

Interesting strategy here, as Emily goes back to pick up the "goat track" option. She appears to have decided to hug the coast somewhat, the other obvious* options being either a slow zig-zag route through the mountains or the terrifying truck-driver roads of Bulgaria (which Kristof used but are apparently mythic in their levels of terror, especially at night). 

* There are no doubt other, less-obvious options! And I may be mis-reading what her plans are.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Aug 2016)

James Haydn has belted on and looks like he will get third place, which is excellent considering his illness earlier in the ride.

Frank and Emily are still bowling along nicely.


----------



## andrew_s (8 Aug 2016)

Considering there are aleady 3 finishers*, and James has 100km to go, I think 3rd is unlikely.

*= Kristof, Neil Phillips, Carlos Mazon


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Aug 2016)

I doubt if he will complain with 4th. That is providing he can get a ferry during the night.

12.05

Peter Sandholt from Denmark moves int 5th position.


----------



## velovoice (9 Aug 2016)

Frank and Emily are taking dramatically different routes but are very nearly the same distance from the finish. Which route will prove to be faster? Very interesting.


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Aug 2016)

0710am

A bit of interest back in 6th place.

Geoffrey Dussault has been in Isala for 11 hours.


----------



## ceepeebee (9 Aug 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> 0710am
> 
> A bit of interest back in 6th place.
> 
> Geoffrey Dussault has been in Isala for 11 hours.


His tracker's off isn't it? Pretty sure it was last night anyway.


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Aug 2016)

Does that mean a faulty tracker or a scratch.

I think Emily is now making full use of her entry fee. She is so far ahead in the womens race that she has gone on tour.


----------



## Gez73 (9 Aug 2016)

Has she put her tracker on that cat?:-D


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Aug 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Does that mean a faulty tracker or a scratch.
> 
> I think Emily is now making full use of her entry fee. She is so far ahead in the womens race that she has gone on tour.


It looks like he just took a big long rest. He's on his way again. 76.4km to go.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Aug 2016)

User said:


> I'd reckon that he probably decided that he would sleep and then arrive in the day time.


Probably but maybe his body decided it would sleep without taking notice of Geoffroy's intentions. I know mine would.


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Aug 2016)

Emily looks as though she is a lot further from the finish than Frank but she is actually about 40km closer.

I can see why Emily has to keep pushing on. To become the first woman finisher.

But what about the rest of the guys? I would want to get to the finishers party but would be tempted to take a couple of days at at a seaside taverna before finishing.

Or would you keep bashing along to get the best time possible?


----------



## velovoice (9 Aug 2016)

Geoffrey's long stop was because his tyre exploded. No bike shops were open, so he had a good rest til he could get it sorted.

ETA:


----------



## velovoice (9 Aug 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I think Emily is now making full use of her entry fee. She is so far ahead in the womens race that
> she has gone on tour.


Funny you should say that...


----------



## velovoice (9 Aug 2016)




----------



## velovoice (9 Aug 2016)

Meanwhile @DarrensArse @DarrensBalls in fact the whole of Darren Franks is not feeling too well at the moment. He's decided to do a Hayden.


----------



## velovoice (9 Aug 2016)

velovoice said:


> He's decided to do a Hayden.



Or not...


----------



## velovoice (9 Aug 2016)

#TdF has got nothing on #TCRNo4 for sheer human grit and drama!


----------



## velovoice (9 Aug 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Emily looks as though she is a lot further from the finish than Frank but she is actually about 40km closer.[le?


Yeah, I've been studying that out. The Free Route estimations to finish look all wrong.

Her projected route looks a very nearly as direct as everyone else's and a heck of a lot flatter once she gets out of the mountains she's in now. Whether she'll have to deal with a lot more traffic, I don't know.


----------



## velovoice (9 Aug 2016)




----------



## velovoice (9 Aug 2016)

Uta's update last night on Frank which somehow I didn't see. Explains the meet up with Greg. I'll watch for photos on FB.


----------



## velovoice (9 Aug 2016)

After riding 1-2km apart the last few hours, the Race for 5th is ON!


----------



## velovoice (9 Aug 2016)

So far, Croatia and Albania get thumbs up from Emily. Next year's cycling holiday destination, anyone?


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Aug 2016)

A busy time at the finish line over the next few days.

Frank has edged in front of Emily by about 40km and so it will be interesting to see how the terrain plays its part.


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Aug 2016)

It looks like Frank and Emily could get close at Kavala.

A busy few days at the finish.


----------



## velovoice (10 Aug 2016)

Sorry, I've taken my eye off the ball being home quite ill.... meanwhile, Emily is mile-eating today.


----------



## velovoice (10 Aug 2016)




----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2016)

Frank's in Greece - next stop Turkey..."GO FRANK!"


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Aug 2016)

Emily and Frank are within 1km of each other on the same road.


----------



## velovoice (11 Aug 2016)

Sorry just had my first look of the day and.... how the hell did Emily get past Frank?? (Rhetorical question!)


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Aug 2016)

Its like we were saying, its the choice of route.

Emily has stopped for lunch and Frank is maybe heading for a hotel.


----------



## Davywalnuts (11 Aug 2016)

Been completely riveted with this thread and the exploits. Amazing stuff here the buff-keeper is doing, so proud.


----------



## velovoice (11 Aug 2016)

@Davywalnuts


----------



## velovoice (11 Aug 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Its like we were saying, its the choice of route.
> 
> Emily has stopped for lunch and Frank is maybe heading for a hotel.


Yeah, we saw Frank drop way down the rankings when he opted to skirt around the south of the Alps, and then Emily drop from high 20s to the mid-high 40s when she aimed her front wheel towards Albania. I thought that would really set her back. But she's really flying. 

In fact, of all the reports coming in via social media, she is the one who seems to be unrelentingly enjoying herself. I think she doesn't really want this to end!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Aug 2016)

Davywalnuts said:


> Been completely riveted with this thread and the exploits. Amazing stuff here the buff-keeper is doing, so proud.




WALNUTS!!!!
Come in here... without a bye or leave.. ave atya ya bint.


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Aug 2016)

I have just noticed Frank is back on track.

Good to see Emily has enjoyed it. Especially after last year.


----------



## rich p (11 Aug 2016)

Looks like Emily is headed for some lumpy terrain nearer the coast while Frank is on a flatter route t'oop north


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> Looks like Emily is headed for some lumpy terrain nearer the coast while Frank is on a flatter route t'oop north


Yes, just coming down off the hills towards flatter terrain behind Frank. They're both going very well today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

And both now have under 100km to the finish. EC 97.5km, FP 92km.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Aug 2016)

"GO FRANK" As I write this, I felt sure you would take a right at Alexandropoulis Kipon...with the emphasis on 'kip' - but you have forged ahead and will be hanging a right soon enough. Well done. All us slobs in Europe have been drinking beer and wine for two weeks, cheering you on. Best that you stay clear of alcohol I think - it'll spoil your figure.


----------



## rich p (11 Aug 2016)

Aperitif said:


> All us slobs in Europe have been drinking beer and wine for two weeks


Speak for yourself...
...I've been having whisky in place of wine....


----------



## r04DiE (11 Aug 2016)

This is just brilliant, Bravo Emily and Frank! I want to do this.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

r04DiE said:


> This is just brilliant, Bravo Emily and Frank! I want to do this.


Brilliant for mortal sat-on-our-arses dot chasers, no doubt; not sure an unsupported cross-continent race would suit many of us, mind.


----------



## r04DiE (11 Aug 2016)

Yeah, what a feat but I have suddenly have a real wanting to do something like this. *pours another Jim Beam*


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2016)

User said:


> I'd be happy to give it a go, any time I have a couple of months spare.


Of course, the deep and meaningful experience would need a couple of years spare.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Aug 2016)

Black Monday, Shrove Tuesday, Ash Wednesday, Maundy Thursday, Frank's Friday, Efes Saturday, Sweet Sunday

Just a small commuting distance away from probably one of the best moments in a lifetime.

"GO FRANK!"


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Aug 2016)

They could be getting on the same ferry. I wonder if they realise how close they have been together all the way down. Even though they have taken different routes their mileages have been very similar.

A fantastic achievement by Frank and Emily. But there are a lot more stories still out there to be watched.


----------



## velovoice (12 Aug 2016)

Frank and Emily both waiting for the ferry!!! 

CHAPEAU!!!!!!


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2016)

Phew, he's made it


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Aug 2016)

Woo hoo! 

Now that Emily and Frank are home, can we transfer some of our goodwill vibes to Cheng Liu (Jeff) - my niece's friend. She's been showing me videos of his progress on Snapchat (which is too much of a young person's thing for an old git like me to understand).


----------



## des.o (12 Aug 2016)

Outstanding performances from the fnrttc contingent - double chapeau. Been brilliant to follow so far and lots of riders still out there putting in a fantastic effort.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Aug 2016)

Well done Frank.
Beers on you


----------



## Davywalnuts (12 Aug 2016)

I go to bed after watching Team GB win a gold and wake up to this fab news!!! Massive congrats due, I've been quite riveted. Amazing amazing amazing!


----------



## Gez73 (12 Aug 2016)

Fantastic achievements! So impressed. Gez


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Aug 2016)

At the end of the day Frank rode 3511.8km and Emily road 3508.3km.

Frank will have to find the shorter route next year :O)


----------



## velovoice (12 Aug 2016)

Hoping there is also an official photo of Frank. Will check photographer's website later.


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Aug 2016)

Just looking at the finishers mileages. They all measure over 3000km except James Mansell and these are his stats

Race Status Finished
Last Update Rec'd 08:13:37 PM (CEST) 08/08/16
Current speed 12.5 kph
Straight Tracking Distance covered 2474.1 km
Moving Time 5:14:06
Stopped Time 4:08:05
Moving Average Speed 22.7 kph

Would this be a tracking fault or did he manage to reduce the course by about 1000km on everyone else? ;o)


----------



## srw (12 Aug 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Just looking at the finishers mileages. They all measure over 3000km except James Mansell and these are his stats
> 
> Race Status Finished
> Last Update Rec'd 08:13:37 PM (CEST) 08/08/16
> ...


According to frrt.org he's still in Kosovo. I suspect that the "finished" status is wrong.


----------



## srw (12 Aug 2016)

Ps. Well done @frank9755 . Stunning achievement.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Aug 2016)

Aw, Frank...so disappointed you have not been online to give us a detailed rundown on your sprint finish to the line - what are you, man or mouse? 





I hope you are either asleep or pissed. You deserve both.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2016)

Wow that was awesome. Really enjoyed catching up with the news everyday.

Well done Frank


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Aug 2016)

Jeff Liu has just finished


----------



## martint235 (12 Aug 2016)

Davywalnuts said:


> I go to bed after watching Team GB win a gold and wake up to this fab news!!! Massive congrats due, I've been quite riveted. Amazing amazing amazing!


More importantly you're alive


----------



## martint235 (12 Aug 2016)

Well done Frank. Great achievement


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Aug 2016)

velovoice said:


> Hoping there is also an official photo of Frank. Will check photographer's website later.
> 
> View attachment 139096




Have you got a link to that website.


----------



## clid61 (13 Aug 2016)

Well done Frank enjoy the party


----------



## frank9755 (13 Aug 2016)

Thanks for messages of encouragement. I'll write a bit more about the ride when i've gathered my thoughts (which are going to take some gathering!) but some things that spring to mind are:
1. The phrase that came into my head to describe this was ' the adventure of a lifetime'. That's my best five-word summary
2. The last bit was the hardest, the 190km from Alexandroupoli. Did it through night. Started off slowly, then thought I'll blast it, but got sleepy. Slept a bit, woke up and couldn't quite accept the situation. Thought I was in a dream and had editorial control over what happened. Gradually realised I wasn't and the only way out was to ride further, not to just wake up. So blasted the last 60km, in the morning sunshine, helped by great company from my ‎shadow, who emerged when the sun got up (ok, you look like you have a great position on that bike but where were you all night when I really needed you for company?)
3. Next hardest was the Croatian coast with hurricane-force cross winds. Got blown off twice, walked some bits, couldn't walk at times and was very scary trying to handle bike on ‎busy road. 
4. The big passes were ok. Mostly fitted them in at night so didn't see much, but just spun up them with very low gears‎ (one lie in there!)
5. Main lessons I learned were about how little you need - it was less than I thought. Things like needing to clean your teeth and change your shorts get stripped away to reveal a more simple purpose beneath. It feels empowering.
6. Dogs. More rubbish written about dogs than just about anything. Essentially there are packs of strays. If one wants to bite you he will - you have no control. You can't outride them. Generally they don't so best jsut to ignore them. But I got followed by a lovely dog in Croatia for over an hour. I'd like to find it and adopt it if I could work out how to go about it. ‎
‎


----------



## velovoice (13 Aug 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Have you got a link to that website.


www.jamesrobertsonphotography.co.uk
I haven't looked to see if any of the Transcon photos have been put up yet.

ETA: There are a couple of TCRNo4 shots mixed in with random photos, but no "album" or dedicated page. I wish I could add the word "yet". One can only hope.


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Aug 2016)

I think he is a bit busy just now.


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Aug 2016)

I am wondering how the TCN will fit round the LEL next year. I think they run about the same time.

When do they release the TCN dates.


----------



## frank9755 (14 Aug 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I am wondering how the TCN will fit round the LEL next year. I think they run about the same time.
> 
> When do they release the TCN dates.


Last time I recall one guy rode both, but may not necessarily work next year


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2016)

frank9755 said:


> Last time I recall one guy rode both, but may not necessarily work next year


I'm sure he wouldn't work for a couple of years. Nor would I. 
Heartiest congratulations, Frank. What a lovely feather in your cap of life - wish I could help you retrieve the errant yet affectionate chien...how about asking the Daily Mail to help in exchange for a ride exclusive?


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Aug 2016)

Hi Frank,

well done on the ride. How are you feeling now?


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2016)

Aperitif said:


> I'm sure he wouldn't work for a couple of years. Nor would I.
> Heartiest congratulations, Frank. What a lovely feather in your cap of life - wish I could help you retrieve the errant yet affectionate chien...how about asking the Daily Mail to help in exchange for a ride exclusive?


The Daily Mail readership would have kittens if Frank imported a European dog!


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Aug 2016)

Oh I don't know about that.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-Amazon-rainforest-refused-leave-finish.html


----------



## Aperitif (14 Aug 2016)

Don't chat on Frank's parade, you nom du'un chien'


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Aug 2016)

I just looked at Twitter, and there was a glut of finisher notifications. I felt a bit guilty that, with my goldfish-like attention span, I've sort of lost interest in this now that the people I was following are finished. 

Anyway, it's worth noting that the third female finisher has just come in, Jayne Wadsworth.


----------



## JPR (15 Aug 2016)

velovoice said:


> www.jamesrobertsonphotography.co.uk
> I haven't looked to see if any of the Transcon photos have been put up yet.
> 
> ETA: There are a couple of TCRNo4 shots mixed in with random photos, but no "album" or dedicated page. I wish I could add the word "yet". One can only hope.



Hello! 

Yet is difficult. There are so many photos, and so many different people interested in seeing them. If I were to put up a tight, editorial edit then you would almost certainly want to see more. If I put up everything I would never be employed as a photographer again! There will be an edit of some kind, at some point, somewhere. For the moment the best places to look at the transcontinental instagram account and facebook page.

Or here: http://vsco.co/jamesrobertson/journal/transcontinental-race-no-4


----------



## clid61 (15 Aug 2016)

Nice one Frank , I started this thread , didn't get a call up , sooo glad you did and entertained us all and more importantly enjoyed your journey


----------



## clid61 (15 Aug 2016)

Nice one


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Aug 2016)

An amusing rider report https://cykl.me/2016/08/13/2624/


----------



## velovoice (17 Aug 2016)

Super interview with Emily by Total Womens Cycling


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Aug 2016)

There are still 7 out on the course. 2 will finish today and Rose McGovern, the last lady, I think has 84km to go to the finish.

A fantastic achievement.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Aug 2016)

velovoice said:


> Super interview with Emily by Total Womens Cycling



In the interview Emily says she was given the position of Jayne over the phone by a follower.

Could this be taken as "Outside help".?


----------



## frank9755 (19 Aug 2016)

Yes. 
While many if not most people wil have broken the rules on that a some point, it's not very wise to boast about it! If someone were to complain I expect they'd have to give her some kind of penalty. She was a day and a half ahead of the next woman so not likely to affect that result, though


----------



## srw (19 Aug 2016)

Didn't the follower give her duff information? And since it's information a 2-minute internet search would have told her it doesn't feel like real "outside help". I'd interpret that to be things like a pre-arranged cache of clean clothes or a friend driving down with a new wheel.


----------



## velovoice (19 Aug 2016)

I thought Emily saw it on Twitter?! Twitter was definitely the big (if not only) comms tool she was using (on her phone). The 150km thing was certainly tweeted - I saw it, knew it was wrong, but didn't think Emily would be bothered.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Aug 2016)

What are the rules on accepting outside hindrance?


----------



## frank9755 (19 Aug 2016)

The rules are pretty strict, designed to make it a level playing field. Basically the idea is that you shouldn't get anything - be it info, supplies or whatever - that isn't available to everyone else on the same basis. For example, one guy who lives in Berne, routed past his own house at about 1am. He stopped to chat to his wife but he couldn't stay there - he ended up sleeping in a park a few km away. He said that leaving his wife that evening was the hardest bit of the race!

This is what the rules actually say:

"If you are able to be in direct contact with a rider then it is fine to contact them to ensure that there
are OK and receive information from them. When communicating with any riders however we ask
that you to remember that this is an unsupported race and this means that support with remote
assistance including information is not permitted, especially assistance with navigation or the
finding of facilities and resources. The riders must do this for themselves. If watchers and
followers are found to be providing assistance to racers then they can contribute to their
disqualification from the race results. This includes discussion with riders through the Facebook
groups. Riders should also not be soliciting support through these discussions or any other
contact with followers. With responsibility on both sides and in the community of online following
we can ensure that all riders get an equal and fair chance to have this solo adventure." 

http://reportage.transcontinental.cc/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/TCR-Race-Manual-2016-Iss1-May.pdf


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Aug 2016)

I am an Emily fan and did not post my question to cause waves for her, just out of interest.

I am sure most of the riders got outside messages either directly or indirectly. All Frank had to do was to look on here and he could see how far he was away from Emily at any time.

This is the type of race where the riders don't want to break the rules, otherwise it is only themselves they are cheating, they know that. There is a difference between breaking the rules and bending them slightly.


----------



## velovoice (21 Aug 2016)

@frank9755 are you doing any interviews??  

Another one with Emily: http://www.paperbike.co.uk/qa-emily-chappell-transcontinental-womens-race/


----------



## velovoice (21 Aug 2016)

User said:


> You missed a question and answer session with Frank yesterday morning. He was prepared to answer questions in return for beer.


Oh, damn.


----------



## StuAff (21 Aug 2016)

velovoice said:


> @frank9755 are you doing any interviews??
> 
> Another one with Emily: http://www.paperbike.co.uk/qa-emily-chappell-transcontinental-womens-race/


'emergency malt loaf'. She's got taste.....It's a necessity though


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Aug 2016)

Mattia Biffi is the last one out on the road and will arrive at the finish tomorrow. It doesn't matter how long it takes, he will be able to say I completed the Transcontinental.

Great respect.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Aug 2016)

Emily Chappell is dot watching and has just reported on twitter that the last riders are in

*Emily Chappell* ‏@emilychappell  3m3 minutes ago
The dots are bouncing - THEY'VE MADE IT! #TCRNo4 is officially over. I feel quite emotional...​


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Aug 2016)

Yes I made a mistake in my last post. There were 3 riders still out. A pair and a single. They were so close together I could not see them on my phone.

But well done to them all


----------



## frank9755 (27 Aug 2016)

The first parts of my ride are here:
https://cyclingthere.wordpress.com/2016/08/26/my-transcontinental-race-2016-part-1/
https://cyclingthere.wordpress.com/2016/08/27/transcontinental-race-2016-part-2/


----------



## rich p (27 Aug 2016)

Nice one Frank - looking forward to the next episode. I admire your technical know-how to get over the glitches in the matrix.


----------



## frank9755 (27 Aug 2016)

Thanks Rich: next episode is here:
https://cyclingthere.wordpress.com/2016/08/27/transcontinental-race-2016-part-2a-the-mountains/


----------



## frank9755 (28 Aug 2016)

...and the next bit - in which our hero escapes to Italy in search of flat roads, but finds the hayseeds sharp and sticky...
https://cyclingthere.wordpress.com/2016/08/27/transcontinental-race-2016-part-3-italy/


----------



## Crackle (28 Aug 2016)

I'm enjoying the write up and am quite astonished you cycled so far on 30psi!


----------



## frank9755 (28 Aug 2016)

It must have cost me a bit of speed, but I didn't notice it unless I hit a bump - and the French don't have so many of those - unless you end up on a bridleway


----------



## Aperitif (28 Aug 2016)

frank9755 said:


> It must have cost me a bit of speed, but I didn't notice it unless I hit a bump - and the French don't have so many of those - unless you end up on a bridleway


Full of modesty and humour Frank - brilliant stuff. 'Hayseed Dixie' has taken on a new significance for me!


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Full of modesty and humour Frank - brilliant stuff. 'Hayseed Dixie' has taken on a new significance for me!


If he'd gone to Spain, he could have said grassy arse, senor...


----------



## Aperitif (29 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> If he'd gone to Spain, he could have said grassy arse, senor...


 A rye smile for another gem from the Rich, nay 'lush' P 'erban dictionary'. When you're ready, Frank - the audience awaits the next episode.


----------



## frank9755 (29 Aug 2016)

I'm working on it, but bear with me - I need to go out and ride my bike now :-)


----------



## Aperitif (30 Aug 2016)

Another ride report hatching on this thread too....
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tcr-blog-worth-a-read.202093/


----------



## frank9755 (30 Aug 2016)

Yes, there are a few. Darren's is well-written and amusing. 

Here are a couple more. This is Stuart Birnie, a pretty quick rider who likes beer:
http://thehippy.net/blog/transcontinental-race-tcrno4-part-1/ [he's up to part 5 now]
And Rose McGovern, who I met at Brussels station on the way out:
https://primaleurope.tumblr.com/post/147336990568/an-ordinary-woman-with-an-extraordinary

And here's the next instalment of mine:
https://cyclingthere.wordpress.com/...f-war-a-friendly-dog-and-bears-in-the-forest/


----------



## ianrauk (30 Aug 2016)

frank9755 said:


> And here's the next instalment of mine:
> https://cyclingthere.wordpress.com/...f-war-a-friendly-dog-and-bears-in-the-forest/



Awesome reading Frank.


----------



## Dogtrousers (31 Aug 2016)

I'm going to have to spend an evening with your blogs and some proper maps, @frank9755 . Reading them on the train on my phone just isn't doing them justice.

I love reading stuff like this. In a kind of slow-motion version of Total Recall I'm half hoping that when my brain goes completely soggy I'll appropriate some of these stories as memories.


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Aug 2016)

I dot watched you all the way round and your write ups are now making your decisions make sense. Like when you came off thr mountains and Emily stayed up. I mentioned your dog saga to Jannie when Uta posted it. It was made clear that if I am ever in that position the ride must end and the dog must be saved. A dog will never appear in my write ups or messages. In fact I will never see a dog.


----------



## Aperitif (31 Aug 2016)

Well done Frank - in the face of torrid stuff. I just got blown off my chair.


----------



## frank9755 (3 Sep 2016)

Here's the next bit: yummy byreks, silver crosses by the roadside, and a gorgeous gorge...
https://cyclingthere.wordpress.com/...egro-byreks-and-a-stupendous-limestone-gorge/


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Sep 2016)

Frank a couple of questions have come to mind. What were you using to charge your phone and Garmin on the move?

How did you all manage to get your bikes back from Turkey. I assume you flew them but where did you all get bike boxes from?


----------



## frank9755 (4 Sep 2016)

I started with a Gomadic AA battery box and two rechargeable Lithium battery packs. 

On the third day, I lost the micro-usb connector which allowed the AA box to charge my phone and Di2. So, thereafter, I mainly used the battery box, with a mini-usb connector which I had not lost, for my Garmin, and the battery packs for the other two gadgets. I also bought two more lithium packs that evening so that I had a bit more range. So, having everything fully charged at my last hotel in Bosnia, I was able to get to the finish 3 days later without needing to stay in a hotel again to re-charge.

I got a cardboard box from a local shop. Canakkale is a fairly big place with lots of shops selling bikes (a lot of the electrical shops do BSOs as a sideline) so I think everyone who wanted one got one. I put the bike in there with all my other stuff so I only had one piece of luggage.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Sep 2016)

frank9755 said:


> Here's the next bit: yummy byreks, silver crosses by the roadside, and a gorgeous gorge...
> https://cyclingthere.wordpress.com/...egro-byreks-and-a-stupendous-limestone-gorge/


Lovely, sensitive writing, Frank. Was it the Medjugorje cross - lots of folk go for a pilgrimage there? Lourdes O'Bosnia...


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Lovely, sensitive writing, Frank. Was it the Medjugorje cross - lots of folk go for a pilgrimage there? Lourdes O'Bosnia...


Isn't that Madonna's daughter?


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> Isn't that Madonna's daughter?


No, not that Madonna, the one who isn't a virgin


----------



## Aperitif (4 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> No, not that Madonna, the one who isn't a virgin


The ridiculous one you mean, Rich? (Best of both worlds...) It can only be a short hike - or a degree of separation to The Bishop of Grantham, and all the other tales that have been lifted into the news recently.  
Everyone has their cross to bear - next installment please, Frank.


----------



## frank9755 (4 Sep 2016)

Aperitif said:


> Lovely, sensitive writing, Frank. Was it the Medjugorje cross - lots of folk go for a pilgrimage there? Lourdes O'Bosnia...



Thanks - no, it wasn't that one - it was a bit more elaborate, and very shiny silver, glinting in the sun. And the service on the go, supervised by police, gave it a very odd feel. I need to do a good bit of googling to find out more about it. 'cross by the road in bosnia' just isn't cutting it!


----------



## Aperitif (4 Sep 2016)

frank9755 said:


> Thanks - no, it wasn't that one - it was a bit more elaborate, and very shiny silver, glinting in the sun. And the service on the go, supervised by police, gave it a very odd feel. I need to do a good bit of googling to find out more about it. 'cross by the road in bosnia' just isn't cutting it!


You flippin' vegan precisionists are all the same!


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2016)

Nice one Frankie. You make it sound so matter of fact, it almost convinces me that I could do it...
...if I was 20 years younger
...techno aware
...30 years fitter

It may be indiscreet, so feel free to keep it to yourself, but do you have any idea of the monetary cost of the whole shebang to you personally?


----------



## frank9755 (4 Sep 2016)

I've not added it up, but it wasn't an expensive holiday. Mike Hall's principle is to make it accessible. So, £200 entry fee. 2 weeks' accomodation - but half of that was free. One train and one flight. And quite a lot of food - maybe £20-30 per day. £100 mobile phone bill.
I spent a lot on gear beforehand but I didn't need it all and could have got by with stuff I already had.


----------



## frank9755 (4 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> Nice one Frankie. You make it sound so matter of fact, it almost convinces me that I could do it...


I think you could!


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2016)

frank9755 said:


> I've not added it up, but it wasn't an expensive holiday. Mike Hall's principle is to make it accessible. So, £200 entry fee. 2 weeks' accomodation - but half of that was free. One train and one flight. And quite a lot of food - maybe £20-30 per day. £100 mobile phone bill.
> I spent a lot on gear beforehand but I didn't need it all and could have got by with stuff I already had.


It was well worth it, whatever the cost.


----------



## velovoice (4 Sep 2016)

I think Adam could do this. But he's not interested... except as a possible 2-month long tour.


----------



## frank9755 (4 Sep 2016)

Here's the next bit: meeting Greg on a big climb in Montenegro, a delightful trip through Kosovo, rough roads in Macedonia and rough dogs in Greece:

https://cyclingthere.wordpress.com/...ies-in-a-day-macedonian-roads-and-greek-dogs/


----------



## ianrauk (5 Sep 2016)

User13710 said:


> Frank, you really should follow Andy Allsopp's example and publish this as a print book, your writing is so engaging and entertaining. I'd buy it.




Me too


----------



## Crackle (5 Sep 2016)

frank9755 said:


> Here's the next bit: meeting Greg on a big climb in Montenegro, a delightful trip through Kosovo, rough roads in Macedonia and rough dogs in Greece:
> 
> https://cyclingthere.wordpress.com/...ies-in-a-day-macedonian-roads-and-greek-dogs/


I can tell by the way you skip over things, things which I would fixate on, why you can do this (apart from the fitness). My blog would basically list the concerns playing on my mind, from where I was going to sleep, to which way I was going, to what food I needed and the niggles would build up, the tyre, the finger, the dogs and most of all, whether I was going to make it and every time I struggled, that one would rise to the top and start telling me about possible ways out. I would never be far from capitulation.

This is why it's so informative to read your blog. It says, without actually saying it, the mindset you need to be a long distance cyclist and to complete such a challenge, being fit is probably only half the battle. Fascinating reading.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Sep 2016)

User13710 said:


> Frank, you really should follow Andy Allsopp's example and publish this as a print book, your writing is so engaging and entertaining. I'd buy it.


all very well buying @arallsopp 's book, but you have to be reading it when he calls by on the offchance.

I'd do the trip - but, like Adam, over a longer time. I can't think of a more romantic journey. Frank - would you go over the same ground at a slower pace?


----------



## frank9755 (5 Sep 2016)

Thanks everyone - very kind. Especially @User13710 as I realise she has probably read more books in a professional capacity than most of us 

@dellzeqq For me it was a great adventure, almost like a chance to enact a fantasy. I loved the racing element to it and doing it in competition with others gave it an extra edge. The night riding was fun - althought it was a shame to miss the views - and I enjoyed camping out in weird places. I got a buzz from stripping away and breaking a lot of the 'rules' that conspire to constrain us - even little things like you must clean your teeth every night or have clean shorts every morning - seeing how little I really needed 

But it's certainly not for everyone. Riding the route as a tour would be very different but would also be fun. It would be great to be able to do things that I didn't have time to do - like stop off to see things or eat a meal _with cutlery_. 

The route would obviously have to be changed. Mine was designed - not always successfully - only for speed. Some roads turned out to be great touring routes anyway (such as Burgundy, inland Croatia, northern Bosnia) but I'd take out bits like the N7 in France or the flat main road across northern Italy. 

I'm not sure how the former-Yugoslav countries would be for touring as cars do pass a bit closer than we are comfortable with. I did think as I was riding across Bosnia nearer to Sarajevo that it was fine for me on my own but that I wouldn't want to take Uta on that road. And I don't think I'd advise anyone to go on a tour through Greece in August: from about 10am - 4pm it was hot as hell. But I was lucky, as the whole Balkans could have been like that as, apparently it was last year.


----------



## arallsopp (5 Sep 2016)

Its not the first time you and I have talked books, @frank9755. The circumstances of this one please me more than you can imagine.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Sep 2016)

Just came across Darren Franks' write up. I've not read it yet. It's here
https://theadventurecapitalist.wordpress.com/2016/08/18/tcrno4-the-storm-before-the-calm/


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Sep 2016)

Whats the inside story on next years TCR. Any whispers going around yet?


----------



## User169 (11 Sep 2016)

Saw a chap in town today with a TCN PedalEd cap. His bike was well Apidurared up, so wondered whether he'd ridden it.

Couldn't stop, but little bloke, blond hair, quite a lot of tattoos. Sporting a natty pair of the brown Giro Empires. Any ideas as to who he is?


----------



## T4tomo (12 Sep 2016)

Read @frank9755 's write up at the weekend. Excellent read, looking forward to more. Love the idea of a 34-40 gear, but I guess when you are riding for that long with little or no break, you need to keep the heart rate low on the big inclines.


----------



## frank9755 (12 Sep 2016)

DP said:


> Saw a chap in town today with a TCN PedalEd cap. His bike was well Apidurared up, so wondered whether he'd ridden it.
> Couldn't stop, but little bloke, blond hair, quite a lot of tattoos. Sporting a natty pair of the brown Giro Empires. Any ideas as to who he is?



Afraid not - quite a few could fit that description!


----------



## frank9755 (12 Sep 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Whats the inside story on next years TCR. Any whispers going around yet?



The rumour seems to be that it will start in Geraardsbergen again but not go to Turkey. Romania is thought a probable alternative, with a finish on the Black Sea and taking in the Transfagarasan pass. But, who knows - official results from this one are not out yet so it's early days.


----------



## iLB (13 Sep 2016)

frank9755 said:


> The rumour seems to be that it will start in Geraardsbergen again but not go to Turkey. Romania is thought a probable alternative, with a finish on the Black Sea and taking in the Transfagarasan pass. But, who knows - official results from this one are not out yet so it's early days.



Romania would be perfect.


----------



## frank9755 (13 Sep 2016)

iLB said:


> Romania would be perfect.



Yes; I've wanted to ride there for a few years but never managed to fit it in.


----------



## frank9755 (16 Sep 2016)

This is the final chapter of my write-up:
https://cyclingthere.wordpress.com/...st-stage-with-heat-dreams-ghosts-and-ferries/


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Sep 2016)

Thanks for your write up Frank. I have enjoyed reading them and they are a good insight as to what is needed. Have you considered going again next year?


----------



## Scoosh (17 Sep 2016)

Just read all the episodes in one sitting.  Excellent write-up, with just enough of everything - travelogue, technical, personal etc to maintain interest ... well, not just maintain, want to devour and move on. 

Amazing journey, amazing people who do it.


----------



## frank9755 (18 Sep 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Thanks for your write up Frank. I have enjoyed reading them and they are a good insight as to what is needed. Have you considered going again next year?



Thanks Steve. I'd love to do it again and would do so if I had the time, but it depends on what else life throws in my path before then!


----------



## Aperitif (19 Sep 2016)

To be perfectly, Frank.
Thank you.


----------



## TheAdventureCapitalist (27 Sep 2016)

The blog suffered delays while I was dealing with a house purchase and move but I'm back on it now. Here's Day 4, from CP2 into the Alps proper.
http://wp.me/p6RY6c-27X


----------

